# S7-Kommunikation mit Libnodave auch unter Windows



## Zottel (29 Dezember 2004)

Libnodave, eine frei verfügbare quelloffene Kommunikationsbibliothek für S7, steht nun auch als DLL für Windows zur Verfügung.

[url]http://sourceforge.net/projects/libnodave
[/url]
Eine Interface-Unit erlaubt die Benutzung mit Pascal.
Beiliegende Testprogramme wurden mit Borlands free commandline tools (C) und Freepascal

[url]http://www.freepascal.org
[/url]
kompiliert.
Freepascal sollte zu Delphi kompatibel sein.


----------



## Zottel (28 Januar 2005)

Habe gerade Version 0.6 hochgeladen. Neuerungen:
- Programmbausteine können über MPI und ISO/TCP in die CPU geladen werden.
- "Lange" Diagnose (SZL) und Bausteinlisten können gelesen werden.
- Mehrere Variablen in verschiedenen Speicherbereichen können in in einem Aufruf geschrieben werden. 
- Multiple read/write Aufrufe können auch Bit-Variablen bearbeiten. read/write 
- Möglichen Fehler bei der Initialisierung von COM-Ports in Windows beseitigt.
- Alle Test-Programme liegen auch als vorcompilierte, ausführbare Win32-Programme bei.


----------



## RoadRunner0 (16 Februar 2005)

*ein paar Fragen*

Hallo, hab da mal paar Fragen dazu  :?:   :lol: 

1. wie kann man die Datei runterladen? das funzt irgendwie nicht bei mir
2. kann man damit auch merker-werte zB zur Fernsteuerung einer SPS mittels JavaApplet lesen und setzen? (Also das was eigentlich über die WinCC Oberfläche läuft soll jetzt über das Applet laufen)

lg RoadRunner0 :?:


----------



## Zottel (16 Februar 2005)

*Re: ein paar Fragen*



			
				RoadRunner0 schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo, hab da mal paar Fragen dazu  :?:   :lol:
> 1. wie kann man die Datei runterladen? das funzt irgendwie nicht bei mir


Wenn du dem link folgst, solltest du auf der Projekt-Seite bei Sourceforge landen. Dort stehen im unteren Tei der Seite die jeweils aktuellen Releases mit dem Hinweis "Download".
Nach dem Link folgt eine Seite zur Auswahl des nächstgelegenen Mirror-Servers.
Gibt es bis dahin schon ein Problem?



			
				RoadRunner0 schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo, hab da mal paar Fragen dazu  :?:   :lol:
> 2. kann man damit auch merker-werte zB zur Fernsteuerung einer SPS mittels JavaApplet lesen und setzen?


1. Im Prinzip ja, aber das bräuchte einiges extra.
2. Ich habe eine JAVA Version in der Schublade. Sie macht die SPS-Kommunikation in "pure JAVA". Sie wird aber wohl nicht mit den Siemens-Applets arbeiten, weil die eine Schnittstelle zu WinCC erwarten. Aber natürlich arbeitet sie mit meinen Applets:

http://visual.sourceforge.net



			
				RoadRunner0 schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo, hab da mal paar Fragen dazu  :?:   :lol:
> (Also das was eigentlich über die WinCC Oberfläche läuft soll jetzt über das Applet laufen)
> lg RoadRunner0 :?:


Bin mir nicht sicher, verstanden zu haben, was genau über WinCC läuft.

Applets baut man ja gewöhnlich in Web-Seiten ein. Wenn die nun direkt mit einer SPS kommunizieren, kann es zum Problem werden, daß die Anzahl der Kommunikationsverbindungen beschränkt ist.
Da kann nur eine Software in der Mitte helfen, die alle nötigen Informationen aus der SPS liest und diese einer beliebigen Zahl Clients zur Verfügung stellt.


----------



## Zottel (13 Juni 2005)

Im neuesten Release (0.7) von libnodave wurden die .DLL und .LIB -Dateien mit MSVC++ übersetzt. Die Zusammenarbeit mit Microsoft-Compilern sollte daher reibungslos funktionieren. Für die Freunde von .NET oder Mono sind nun auch Beispiele in C# dabei.


----------

